# Visiting Seattle - Rides Around the Waterfront Area?



## brock (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey all. I'm planning on riding the Reach the Beach century next weekend, but unfortunately I need to be in Seattle for a couple of days this week on business (Tues-Thurs). I'd _really_ like to get at least some token miles in to keep the legs fresh. I don't have a lot of time in my schedule, but could probably squeeze in an hour and a half or so in the mornings. I'm driving up from Portland so I have no problems transporting the bike.

So, I'm staying at the Seattle Waterfront Marriot off of Alaskan way. Can anyone recomend any MUTs or decent low traffic roads / loops that would be good for an AM ride? Any online maps or resources I could check out?

I suppose I could always try to sneak the rollers up to my hotel room  , but would rather not.


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

brock said:


> Hey all. I'm planning on riding the Reach the Beach century next weekend, but unfortunately I need to be in Seattle for a couple of days this week on business (Tues-Thurs). I'd _really_ like to get at least some token miles in to keep the legs fresh. I don't have a lot of time in my schedule, but could probably squeeze in an hour and a half or so in the mornings. I'm driving up from Portland so I have no problems transporting the bike.
> 
> So, I'm staying at the Seattle Waterfront Marriot off of Alaskan way. Can anyone recomend any MUTs or decent low traffic roads / loops that would be good for an AM ride? Any online maps or resources I could check out?
> 
> I suppose I could always try to sneak the rollers up to my hotel room  , but would rather not.


You could always leave your hotel and head South along Alaskan Way for 5 miles or so and make your way over to West Seattle and do a loop around West Seattle. You can get to West Seattle under the West Seattle bridge, the roads aren't great but that might be an OK ride. I'm not too familiar with West Seattle but maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## Musthydrate (Feb 4, 2005)

check this out http://www.metrokc.gov/kcdot/roads/bike/map.cfm
hope it helps.


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

*Go to Magnolia...*

If I were back in town and had an hour to ride in that area, I'd go north along the waterfront and up and around the Magnolia penninsula.

Go north on Alaskan Way until it ends at Myrtle Edwards Park.
Enter the park and keep the water hard on your left along the waterfront trail at the park, you can't miss it.
Once you get to the Smith Cove area (right before the trail goes into the train yard), get up to the bridge that you see in front of you... I think that you have to ride up one of those crazy pedestrian ramps or take the access road out and then hang a quick u-turn.
Go up the Magnolia bridge and stay on the perimiter roads around the penninsula that is Magnolia until you get to Discovery Park.
Cut through the park on the bumpy old road on the old parade grounds of this old Army(?) base
Come out on the other side and follow the main road out (the one with the bike lane) down and around to do another loop around the top or cut down into the trail that will take you back through the train yards (it's not as bad as it sounds...) and back to join up with the waterfront trail at the park.

It's not that far, but it's got some good climbs and, at least up on Magnolia, wide roads without much traffic.


----------



## brock (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone, especially the link to those maps! Looks like I'll be able to squeeze in some good miles, and the weather looks sweet.


----------

